# How to Choose Web Design Software



## Perronedesign (May 17, 2011)

1. Web Software for Web Design: Adobe Dreamweaver. A component of Adobe's Creative Suite web software, Dreamweaver is a top-of-the-line web development tool.

2. Web Software for Web Design: Microsoft Expression Web. Also for the professional website designer, Microsoft Expression Web is the company's replacement for the old Microsoft Front Page.

3. Web Software for Web Design: NetObjects Fusion. This professional web software offers a range of great features and costs significantly less than Dreamweaver and Expression Web.

4. Web Software for Web Design: Namo WebEditor Professional. Significantly less costly than Dreamweaver and Expression Web, Namo WebEditor web software offers up a hefty line of features for its low price of just under $100.

5. Web Software for Web Design: Coffee Cup HTML Editor. This kitschy and robust web software includes a nice WYSIWYG (what-you-see-is-what-you-get) web design interface with drag and drop functionality.

6. Web Software for Web Design: Evrsoft First Page. This free web design software is available for download from Evrsoft's website.

7. Match the software to your computer system by comparing memory and hard drive space. Too little memory will cause the software to run very slowly.

8. Compare customer service user manuals and user forums where you can get programming tips, as well as answers to your web design questions

To read more tips and guide visit : best web design software


----------



## Giaguara (May 17, 2011)

Well, good to have software options for things like web design. 
But that's a short list, and there are better ones around...
And _Coffee Cup HTML editor_? I'm amazed it's still around, I think the last time I used it was in 2002...


----------

